# older hoyt finger bows



## catkinson

Was going to add to my finger collection and was trying to think of all the older hoyt bows, like eight years or more. Can someone compile a list. Thanks .


----------



## tguil

catkinson said:


> Was going to add to my finger collection and was trying to think of all the older hoyt bows, like eight years or more. Can someone compile a list. Thanks .


ProHunter, ProVantage,..... and eight years isn't very old. My "modern" ProTec is ten years old.  There were a bunch of them in the 70's, 80's and even 90's. That's when "life was good".

Tom


----------



## mccrackm

I have a Hoyt ProTec I was trying to sell if you are interested.


----------



## catkinson

Im a lefty.  how bout ten yrs n older? Aspen, others?


----------



## Harperman

Aspen, Oasis, Oasis Plus, Defiant, The "Star" series, ProStar, SuperStar, etc..etc.....Jim


----------



## NeilM

Oasis, wow I remember getting real excited about one of those, in a grey metalic finish. 

Then I fell out with the dealer, and bought a Martin Lynx XRG instead.

What about the original Contender, with red riser and white limbs, that was the flagship model at the time.


----------



## scottranderson

Enticer carbon plus still got it , The oasis range, Mystic carbon plus also with a cheaper limb . Superstar carbon plus, prostar carbon plus. There was heeps back then. superslam carbon plus


----------



## big cypress

i'm a poor archer but have had about 6 , 10 , or 12 [ lost track] finger bows in last few years all of them used . had a provantage and prostar which i liked , a protec with cam and 1/2 which i disliked intensely , a barnsdale that i liked owning but didn't like to shoot , a merlin supernova which was okay , and a couple recurves which i quickly sold . i've kept a protec with wheels which i find way way better that the one with cams , a montega which is okay but wish it was longer a to a , a stratus plus i just bought and like very much [but might sell] , and a pse mach ? that is on it's way to me . i really like the grip on the stratus plus and the fact that it has two mounting holes for rest which lets me adjust plunger without rest flopping around . every finger bow should have the two rest holes . your thoughts on a bow might differ from all suggestions just keep buying and you'll find what is best for YOU ,just don't get addicted to buying and selling as i have . by the way , all the hoyts i've kept the draw length can be adjusted without a press which is a plus for me as i change it weekly .


----------



## Unclegus

I get cold chills thinking about a Super Slam Carbon Plus. The Slam had to be the worst bow Hoyt ever built...
Medalist Contender
Provantage Mystic Meridian
Prostar Super Star
Oasis Stratus
Aspen
Protec


----------



## jmoose77

If your just going back 10 years don't forget about the Hoyt/Reflex Caribou.:thumbs_up


----------



## dbake

Hoyt/Easton Gamegetter.

Don


----------



## pilotmill

I have an Oasis Plus, I love that bow. Gar.


----------



## dsheffey

In my basement is an Oasis plus, super slam meridian, super slam supreme, superslam eclipse, oasis with supreme limbs, and montega. Is that admitting I've got a problem?


----------



## catkinson

any of them lefty ?


----------



## BOHO

they didnt make lefty bows til 2007.  you need to learn to shoot right handed. lol


----------



## catkinson

BOHO--lol---- i used to shoot righty , in fact, I am a righty but my right eye is so poor that 10 years ago i taught myself to shoot lefty[pins a whole lot clearer!! I can shoot righty instinctive though !!!-- this Oneida is pinching my fingers so thought i might sell it and look for a Hoyt fingers bow. Really love my Apex 8..........I'm keepin that one ! So, the other would be a backup [or go to bow, never know].


----------



## RMBX10

Hoyt Spectra Carbon Plus was a nice bow in the early 90's. 
This thread made me think about my first compound a Hoyt Provantage with Fast Flight limbs with a matching cast magnesium overdraw. That was supposed to be one of their "speed" bows at the time. That thing was a pleasure to shoot. Unfortunately/ fortunately for me the riser cracked the year after they stopped making them. Hoyt sent me a machined Prostar riser to replace it and I went on to make Jr. USAT with that bow. Just for nostalgia's sake I wish I had that bow now.


----------



## strikefirst

I had a spectra 1000 and 3000....loved those bows


----------



## fuelracerpat

I had a couple of the Spectra 5000. The first actually had the grey glass limbs. one of those cracked and Hoyt sent me a set with film dipped camo...still have those. I still have a Spectra Carbon Plus and a Provantage FPS. I shot one of the ProHunters for a year or two 'til the limbs took a "set" and wouldn't make the stated pounds, sold it. I have a Pro Vantage Carbon Plus also...all of these are of course left-handed.


----------



## OasisPlus

Martin Warthog Magnum


----------



## reflex shooter

Hoyt Pro-Vantage Hunter.....48" ata with wood core laminate limbs. I got one in 1992. Got a whopping 212 fps out of it.


----------



## Unclegus

Best finger bow EVER built :cocktail::cocktail::cocktail:


----------



## wchamp06

I have two Aspens 1999 models with LX pro limbs they are both 29 inch draw, right hand with Hoyt C2 1.0 cams thinking bout selling one of them. They are like new with normal marks. They are both target color (green , gray and black.) thinking about $250 (ur choice of bow) One is 53 lb , other is 55lb. Thanks Gerald


----------



## Big_Bear26

Unclegus said:


> Best finger bow EVER built :cocktail::cocktail::cocktail:



Wow. Im not fond of the color red but DANG! That bow is BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## apache64D

Only picture I have of me shooting my old Hoyt Meridian as a kid...I miss that bow so much!


----------



## Harperman

apache64D said:


> Only picture I have of me shooting my old Hoyt Meridian as a kid...I miss that bow so much!


....I think that those old target color Meridian's were about as good looking of a compound bow ever made.....I passed on a purple Meridian, with Fast Flight limbs in superb condition a couple years back, fella wanted $200.00 for it, I thought that it was a bit too much...it was, but in reality, it wasn't....Still regret not buying it sometimes....................Jim


----------



## apache64D

I hear you...I just bid on one from Ebay...sold for 205 dollars


----------



## CraigA

Hoyt Raptor Intruder, loved that bow. Think it was a 1997 model?


----------



## hunting1

My vote for best ever made would be the Hoyt Aspen with comand cams. I would buy a new one in a heart beat if it were made. My first brand new Hoyt was when I was 12 and was a RAM (Rambo). The deer feered me, ha ha!


----------



## apache64D

those Aspens were slick

Man I miss the old Hoyt catalogs with all these beautiful bows in them!


----------



## curvaceous

In the 80's had a Hoyt/ easton STAG 80#
early 90's had a HOYT GAMEGETTER in trebark camo 70 #
just sold an early 90's HOYT PRO VANTAGE FPS PLUS 80# a couple of weeks ago


----------



## catkinson

Nice shooting! "


----------



## jmoose77

*Older Hoyt/Easton Gamegetter*

Here are a couple of pic's of my 1986 Hoyt/Easton Gamegetter. This is the glass limb version of the Hoyt Prohunter.
I still shoot this bow instinctive with 2213 easton classics & a springy arrow rest.


----------



## 4t5

wchamp06 said:


> I have two Aspens 1999 models with LX pro limbs they are both 29 inch draw, right hand with Hoyt C2 1.0 cams thinking bout selling one of them. They are like new with normal marks. They are both target color (green , gray and black.) thinking about $250 (ur choice of bow) One is 53 lb , other is 55lb. Thanks Gerald


do you have any pictures?


----------



## tguil

apache64D said:


> those Aspens were slick
> 
> Man I miss the old Hoyt catalogs with all these beautiful bows in them!


Quite true. The "old" bows were beautiful. One reason I am not buying a new bow is that they all look like ....well, you know what I mean.

Tom


----------



## JMLOWE

Brings back memories for sure guys. I can't think of anything that hasn't been listed, my favorites were the Pro Vantage FPS Plus (would love to own that exact bow again). My other favorite I believe was a Fast Flight? It would have been around 1989, the sight window resembled the old Pro Hunter or Pro Medalist.


----------



## wchamp06

you can purchase some really thin double stick tape and put under ur rest mount and then you can adjust plunger and have no movement on rest. Gerald


----------



## jmoose77

JMLOWE said:


> Brings back memories for sure guys. I can't think of anything that hasn't been listed, my favorites were the Pro Vantage FPS Plus (would love to own that exact bow again). My other favorite I believe was a Fast Flight? It would have been around 1989, the sight window resembled the old Pro Hunter or Pro Medalist.


Hey Jim, The Fast Flight bow you listed as a favorite and resembled a Hoyt Prohunter?. 
Would that have been the Hoyt ProForce Fast Flite ? That's the one I recall having a similar riser.


----------



## biblethumpncop

jmoose77 said:


> Hey Jim, The Fast Flight bow you listed as a favorite and resembled a Hoyt Prohunter?.
> Would that have been the Hoyt ProForce Fast Flite ? That's the one I recall having a similar riser.


I have a Proforce riser laying around and a set of provantage rocket (straight) limbs if you want to walk down memory lane...


----------



## fingerflinger

Accutec with LX-Pro limbs and Command Cams. I could shoot those bows better than anything I shot before or since.


----------



## JMLOWE

jmoose77 said:


> Hey Jim, The Fast Flight bow you listed as a favorite and resembled a Hoyt Prohunter?.
> Would that have been the Hoyt ProForce Fast Flite ? That's the one I recall having a similar riser.



That was it! I would have never thought of it on my own, I truly enjoyed that bow.


----------



## NeilM

hunting1 said:


> My vote for best ever made would be the Hoyt Aspen with comand cams. I would buy a new one in a heart beat if it were made. My first brand new Hoyt was when I was 12 and was a RAM (Rambo). The deer feered me, ha ha!


That makes me feel old, as my first bow (in 1986) was a Hoyt Ram Hunter and I was 27.


----------



## jmoose77

JMLOWE said:


> That was it! I would have never thought of it on my own, I truly enjoyed that bow.


I never shot one of those but always liked the looks of the riser.
I see one on ebay occasionally for sale.


----------



## jmoose77

Here is a pic of a Aspen Carbon Plus 4. 
This is a smooth shooter!


----------



## apache64D

jmoose77 said:


> Here is a pic of a Aspen Carbon Plus 4.
> This is a smooth shooter!


Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcs-bowhunter

My best finger bow was a 2007 Reflex Caribou (sort of a Hoyt?) with the Wheel & 1/2 eccentrics. Sold it when I got bit by the recurve bug.


----------



## RoadGlider

T.he DEVIATOR was my spotweapon of choice.Carbonite XL limbs with purple riser.That was a shooter!


----------



## Windrover

Still got a couple of Hoyt Spectra. One is metal cable and one is "new" fast flight. The fast flight one came with limb buttons and a special string that pressed the bow. No need for a bow press.
I don't miss these bows cause I still have them but one is a* eighty pounder* and I sure miss being able to pull it. Speaking of 80 lb., any one remember the "Canadian arrow", thats a 2219 for you yougsters. Serious moose medicine.


----------



## biblethumpncop

Windrover said:


> Still got a couple of Hoyt Spectra. One is metal cable and one is "new" fast flight. The fast flight one came with limb buttons and a special string that pressed the bow. No need for a bow press.
> I don't miss these bows cause I still have them but one is a* eighty pounder* and I sure miss being able to pull it. Speaking of 80 lb., any one remember the "Canadian arrow", thats a 2219 for you yougsters. Serious moose medicine.


PM me if you want a set of lighter limbs for free.


----------



## catkinson

*Hoyt Aspen /Redline*

Sure enjoying this one!


----------



## JMLOWE

catkinson said:


> Sure enjoying this one!


Nice looking bow, I always liked that riser.

Good luck with it!


----------



## oldhoyt

I have sold most of my early bows but tend to keep the Hoyts. Still have a ProVantage FPS, Spectra 5000, Medalist and have graduated to solid limb version of Reflex Caribou. Still have my first bow....an Alan Speedster with two wheel/four wheel option (30lb/50lb).


----------



## Brad56

I have a Hoyt Spectra Lite Hunter with Fiberglass limbs. It's set at about 52 lb and a 27 in. draw length, I'm shooting 2115's with 100g field points off a flipper rest with a plunger. This setup seem to be working pretty good but still needs some adjusting. 
I just had new cables and string made for the bow since it's the only compound bow I own and plan on keeping it till it won't shoot any more. It's a great finger bow which I purchased new and enjoy shooting.

Brad


----------



## UncleNorby

I have a Hoyt ProVantage that I'm selling for parts - 29" draw, 60-80lb limbs, with 2 sets of wheels. Riser is cracked, limbs and other parts are good. Bow is complete but should not be shot. $20 American.


----------



## biblethumpncop

i


UncleNorby said:


> I have a Hoyt ProVantage that I'm selling for parts - 29" draw, 60-80lb limbs, with 2 sets of wheels. Riser is cracked, limbs and other parts are good. Bow is complete but should not be shot. $20 American.


I'll take it.


----------



## mitchell

Ttt


----------



## SolidSnake

jmoose77 said:


> Here are a couple of pic's of my 1986 Hoyt/Easton Gamegetter. This is the glass limb version of the Hoyt Prohunter.
> I still shoot this bow instinctive with 2213 easton classics & a springy arrow rest.


Did you still have it , possible to receive photos of it ?
I send you a pm


----------



## Pete53

guys Dave Barnsdale builds bows for finger shooter`s ,they may be even better than those old hoyts check them out.Barnsdale Archery . com this gentleman is great to deal with and builds great bows. good luck,


----------



## Harperman

biblethumpncop said:


> i
> 
> I'll take it.


SCORE!!!!............Jim


----------



## Harperman

Pete53 said:


> guys Dave Barnsdale builds bows for finger shooter`s ,they may be even better than those old hoyts check them out.Barnsdale Archery . com this gentleman is great to deal with and builds great bows. good luck,


I've owned a couple of the good 'ol Hoyts, and they do shoot excellent, and had a Barnsdale (super rare factory Camo anodized)...I have a Redman right now, basically the same bow, and it is a superb Finger bow, the main difference between the older Hoyt wheel bows, and the Barnsdales, is the Hoyt's seemed to shoot a bit softer, but the Barnsdales are a bit quicker, ...not much though...The Barnsdale riser seems very stiff....And a 42" Barnsdale bow is a sleek looking, well proportioned bow that just looks like a bow should look...I plan on owning another Barnsdale bow again, I might look for a nice used one this spring.....Jim


----------

